# I thikn I will frame this one.



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Super - definitely one to frame. He is beautiful and a favorite of mine.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

That is stunning. I just might frame it too!!!!!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

It's not framed already!!!!?? Wonderful picture!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would frame that one also. He is just so handsome and I told my hubby I want a Diesel lookalike since I cant have yours. LOL


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

What a beautiful pic! Definately a keeper!


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Yep, frame it!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

That is a beautiful picture, definitely worth a frame!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That picture is frameworthy for sure! What a handsome guy!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Definitely frame-worthy! Gorgeous photo.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

Definitly!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Most definitely! How's this for a start? But it really needs to be an 11x14 and hung above the mantle! He's beautiful.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

That's a framer for sure, beautiful picture


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Happy sigh ... I would too. Stunnnnnnning shot!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

A stunning photo of Diesel, definitely needs to be framed!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

gorgeous,go for it!!.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks Mylissyk! KIt looks good!

My friend thinks I must be really shallow since my dogs are good looking. She tells me I should get an ugly dog next time!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh Yes it's a must. Never really been a big fan of GSD's (sorry, think it's cos I am a little wary of them) but Diesel is so handsome and now I find myself looking at them differently. Never seen one that appeals to me like Diesel does. He's a beauty, he and Willow go together like 'Port & lemon'.


----------

